# المشرف العام في المنتدى



## المشرف العام (6 أغسطس 2005)

*المشرف العام في المنتدى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معكم اخوكم المشرف العام

وانا مشرف عام على 49 منتدى 20 تأهلو إلى افضل 100 موقع 

وانشاء الله يكون هذا المنتدى 50  

وهذه نبده عني

عندي 20 محل كمبيوتر

وعندي  دبلوم كمبيوتر

وعندي 15 منتدى

ومشرف عام على 49 منتدى وانشاء الله يصير هذا المنتدى 50 ....    20 تأهلو ليصبحو من افضل 100 منتدى

وانشاء الله انا معكم علطول في المنتدى

بس انا ابي صاحب الموقع


----------



## المحترف (8 أغسطس 2005)

يا لهوووتي
49 منتدى
اففففففف
ما شاء الله عليه
اللهم لا حسد


----------



## محمد (9 أغسطس 2005)

49 منتدى مسيحي عربي  ؟


----------



## بنوتة مشاغبة (13 أغسطس 2005)

ماشاء الله كلهم مسيحيين او شنو


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2005)

ليش هذه العنصرية؟
مسيحي و لا مش مسيحي؟؟؟

في عليكم شغلات غريبة


----------



## استفانوس (8 أكتوبر 2005)

محمد قال:
			
		

> 49 منتدى مسيحي عربي  ؟


ونحن معشر المسيحين نقول هكذا
قل هو الله أحد . الله الصمد . لم يلد ولم يولد . ولم يكن له كفؤا أحد


----------



## حور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

المشرف العام قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> معكم اخوكم المشرف العام
> 
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .

ماشاء الله

مرحبا بك




			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> ونحن معشر المسيحين نقول هكذا
> قل هو الله أحد . الله الصمد . لم يلد ولم يولد . ولم يكن له كفؤا أحد



فريد أخطأت في الآيه 

‏بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ‏{‏قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ * اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ * لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ * وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ‏}‏ 


كفواً ليس كفؤاً ..


أي ‏{‏قُل‏}‏  قولًا جازمًا به، معتقدًا له، عارفًا بمعناه، ‏{‏هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ قد انحصرت فيه الأحدية، فهو الأحد المنفرد بالكمال، الذي له الأسماء الحسنى، والصفات الكاملة العليا، والأفعال المقدسة، الذي لا نظير له ولا مثيل‏.‏ 

‏{‏اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ المقصود في جميع الحوائج‏.‏ فأهل العالم العلوي والسفلي مفتقرون إليه غاية الافتقار، يسألونه حوائجهم، ويرغبون إليه في مهماتهم، لأنه الكامل في أوصافه، العليم الذي قد كمل في علمه، الحليم الذي قد كمل في حلمه، الرحيم الذي ‏[‏كمل في رحمته الذي‏]‏ وسعت رحمته كل شيء، وهكذا سائر أوصافه، ومن كماله أنه ‏{‏لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَد‏}‏  لكمال غناه ‏{‏وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ‏}‏  لا في أسمائه ولا في أوصافه، ولا في أفعاله، تبارك وتعالى‏.‏ 

هذه السورة مشتملة على توحيد الأسماء والصفات‏.‏ 

الآن  إن أمنت بها فاعلم إنها ثلث القرآن ..​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

ياعزيزي الحبيب
المشلكة العالم يفكر كيف يبحر ويخوص الى اعماق البحر او حتى يصل الى ابعد مجرى في الفضاء


وانت تهتم بحرف!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


عندما تسمح لي الادارة سوف ارد لك وليس عليك
لكن الآن ارجو التوضيح
جاء في سورة الرعد 13: 13 "وَيُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَالمَلاَئِكَةُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ وَيُرْسِلُ الصَّوَاعِقَ فَيُصِيبُ بِهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُمْ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي اللهِ وَهُوَ شَدِيدُ المِحَالِ".

قال البيضاوي: عن ابن عباس، سُئل النبي عن الرعد فقال: ملَك موكّل بالسحاب معه مخاريق من نار يسوق بها السحاب "والملائكة من خيفته" من خوف الله وإجلاله، وقيل الضمير للرعد". وأخرج الترمذي عن ابن عباس: أقبلت اليهود إلى محمد فقالوا أَخبِرنا عن الرعد ما هو؟ قال ملَك من الملائكة موكل بالسحاب معه مخاريق من نار يسوقه بها حيث يشاء الله. قالوا: فما هذا الصوت الذي يُسمَع؟ قال: زجره السحاب حتى تنتهي حيث أُمرت. قالوا: صدقت!"

سؤال إذا كان الرعد هو الكهرباء الناشئة عن تصادم السحاب، فلماذا يقول إن الرعد هو أحد الملائكة؟


----------



## حور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> المشلكة العالم يفكر كيف يبحر ويخوص الى اعماق البحر او حتى يصل الى ابعد مجرى في الفضاء




نحن المسلمين 
أول من ركب البحر وأول من فكر بالطيران ومنا علماء وضعوا القوانين وشكلوا نظريات قائمه إلى يومنا هذا  ومازالت تدرس حتى في جامعاتكمـ النصرانيه .




> وانت تهتم بحرف!!!



أكيد يافريد

إن كانت الحركـه في اللغه العربيه تفرق كلمه عن كلمه فكيف الحرف لايفرق !؟

أما حرصي فهذا  واجبي 


..

 سؤالك

إذا كان الرعد هو الكهرباء الناشئة عن تصادم السحاب، فلماذا يقول إن الرعد هو أحد الملائكة؟

سألتني يافريد عن :

1. ماكتبته انت عن ابن عباس و
 2. عن الملائكة و
 3. عن سورة الرعد ..



الرعد .
هو تفريغ كهربائي من سحابه الى اخرى او من سحابه الى الارض
يصحبه انبعاث شرارات تعرف بالبرق .. 

أما سؤالك
فنحن المسلمين نـُرجع صحة الأحاديث لصحيح مسلم ووصحيح البخاري  والذي ذكرته عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه  ليس فيه من ا لصحه ..

وبالنسبه لسؤالك عن الملائكة 

خلق الله الملائكة من نور قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( خُلقت الملائكة من نور , وخلق الجان من مارج من نار , وخُلق آدم مما وصف لكم ) رواه مسلم/2996 . 

والملائكة مجبولون على طاعة الله : ( لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون ) التحريم/6 .  

وهم خلق لا يأكلون ولا يشربون وإنما طعامهم التسبيح والتهليل كما أخبر الله عنهم : ( يسبحون الليل والنهار لا يفترون ) الأنبياء/20 .  

وقد شهد الملائكة بوحدانية الله كما قال سبحانه : ( شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولوا العلم قائماً بالقسط لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم ) آل عمران/18 .  

و في مقام التشريف اصطفى الله من الملائكة رسلاً كما اصطفى من الناس رسلاً : ( الله يصطفي من الملائكة رسلاً ومن الناس ) الحج/75 .  

ولما خلق الله آدم وأراد تشريفه أمر الملائكة بالسجود له : ( وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين ) البقرة/34 .  

والملائكة خلق عظيم ولهم أعمال متعددة وهم طوائف كثيرة لا يعلمهم إلا الله فمنهم حملة العرش : ( الذين يحملون العرش ومن حوله يسبحون بحمد ربهم ويؤمنون به ويستغفرون للذين آمنوا ) غافر/7 .  

ومنهم من ينزل بالوحي على الرسل وهو جبريل عليه السلام الذي نزل بالقرآن على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( نزل به الروح الأمين على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين ) الشعراء/193 . 

ومنهم ميكائيل الموكل بالقطر والنبات وإسرافيل الموكل بالنفخ بالصور عند قيام الساعة . 

ومنهم الحفظة الموكلون بحفظ بني آدم وأعمالهم : ( وإن عليكم لحافظين ، كراماً كاتبين ، يعلمون ما تفعلون ) الانفطار/10-12 .  

ومنهم الموكلون بكتابة الأعمال كلها خيراً كانت أو شراً : ( إذ يتلقى المتلقيان عن اليمين وعن الشمال قعيد ، ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ) ق/17-18 .  

ومنهم الموكلون بقبض أرواح المؤمنين : ( الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة طيبين يقولون سلام عليكم ادخلوا الجنة بما كنتم تعملون ) النحل/32 .  

ومنهم الموكلون بقبض أرواح الكافرين : ( ولو ترى إذ يتوفى الذين كفروا الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم وذوقوا عذاب الحريق ) الأنفال/50 .  

ومنهم خزنة الجنة وخدم أهل الجنة : ( والملائكة يدخلون عليهم من كل باب سلام عليكم بما صبرتم فنعم عقبى الدار ) الرعد/23 .  

ومنهم خزنة جهنم : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم ناراً وقودها الناس والحجارة عليها ملائكة غلاظ شداد ) التحريم/6 .  

ومنهم المجاهدون مع المؤمنين : ( إذ يوحي ربك إلى الملائكة أني معكم فثبتوا الذين آمنوا سألقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب فاضربوا فوق الأعناق واضربوا منهم كل بنان ) الأنفال/12 .  

وفي ليلة القدر من شهر رمضان تنزل الملائكة ليشهدوا الخير مع المسلمين كما قال سبحانه : ( ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر ، تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر ) القدر/3-4 .  

والملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه تمثال أو صورة أو كلب قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تدخل الملائكة بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة ) رواه مسلم/2106 .  

والإيمان بالملائكة ركن من أركان الإيمان ومن جحدهم فقد كفر : ( ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالاً بعيداً ) النساء/136 .  


. أما عن سورة الرعد .



‏[‏12 ـ 13‏]‏ ‏{‏هُوَ الَّذِي يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَيُنْشِئُ السَّحَابَ الثِّقَالَ * وَيُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَةُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ وَيُرْسِلُ الصَّوَاعِقَ فَيُصِيبُ بِهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُمْ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي اللَّهِ وَهُوَ شَدِيدُ الْمِحَالِ‏}‏  

يقول تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏هُوَ الَّذِي يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا‏}‏  أي‏:‏ يخاف منه الصواعق والهدم وأنواع الضرر، على بعض الثمار ونحوها ويطمع في خيره ونفعه، 

‏{‏وَيُنْشِئُ السَّحَابَ الثِّقَالَ‏}‏  بالمطر الغزير الذي به نفع العباد والبلاد‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَيُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ‏}‏  
وهو الصوت الذي يسمع من السحاب المزعج للعباد، فهو خاضع لربه مسبح بحمده، ‏{‏و‏}‏ تسبح ‏{‏الْمَلَائِكَةُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ خشعا لربهم خائفين من سطوته، ‏{‏وَيُرْسِلُ الصَّوَاعِقَ‏}‏ وهي هذه النار التي تخرج من السحاب، ‏{‏فَيُصِيبُ بِهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ‏}‏  من عباده بحسب ما شاءه وأراده وَهُوَ شَدِيدُ الْمِحَالِ أي‏:‏ شديد الحول والقوة فلا يريد شيئا إلا فعله، ولا يتعاصى عليه شيء ولا يفوته هارب‏.‏ 

فإذا كان هو وحده الذي يسوق للعباد الأمطار والسحب التي فيها مادة أرزاقهم، وهو الذي يدبر الأمور، وتخضع له المخلوقات العظام التي يخاف منها، وتزعج العباد وهو شديد القوة ـ فهو الذي يستحق أن يعبد وحده لا شريك له‏.‏ 

ولهذا قال‏:‏ 

‏[‏14‏]‏ ‏{‏لَهُ دَعْوَةُ الْحَقِّ وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ لَا يَسْتَجِيبُونَ لَهُمْ بِشَيْءٍ إِلَّا كَبَاسِطِ كَفَّيْهِ إِلَى الْمَاءِ لِيَبْلُغَ فَاهُ وَمَا هُوَ بِبَالِغِهِ وَمَا دُعَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ لله وحده ‏{‏دَعْوَةُ الْحَقِّ‏}‏ وهي‏:‏ عبادته وحده لا شريك له، وإخلاص دعاء العبادة ودعاء المسألة له تعالى، أي‏:‏ هو الذي ينبغي أن يصرف له الدعاء، والخوف، والرجاء، والحب، والرغبة، والرهبة، والإنابة؛ لأن ألوهيته هي الحق، وألوهية غيره باطلة ‏{‏وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ‏}‏ من الأوثان والأنداد التي جعلوها شركاء لله‏.‏ 

‏{‏لَا يَسْتَجِيبُونَ لَهُمْ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ لمن يدعوها ويعبدها بشيء قليل ولا كثير لا من أمور الدنيا ولا من أمور الآخرة ‏{‏إِلَّا كَبَاسِطِ كَفَّيْهِ إِلَى الْمَاءِ‏}‏  الذي لا تناله كفاه لبعده، ‏{‏لِيَبْلُغَ‏}‏ ببسط كفيه إلى الماء ‏{‏فَاهُ‏}‏  فإنه عطشان ومن شدة عطشه يتناول بيده، ويبسطها إلى الماء الممتنع وصولها إليه، فلا يصل إليه‏.‏ 

كذلك الكفار الذين يدعون معه آلهة لا يستجيبون لهم بشيء ولا ينفعونهم في أشد الأوقات إليهم حاجة لأنهم فقراء كما أن من دعوهم فقراء، لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء، وما لهم فيهما من شرك وما له منهم من ظهير‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَمَا دُعَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ‏}‏ لبطلان ما يدعون من دون الله، فبطلت عباداتهم ودعاؤهم؛ لأن الوسيلة تبطل ببطلان غايتها، ولما كان الله تعالى هو الملك الحق المبين، كانت عبادته حقًّا متصلة النفع لصاحبها في الدنيا والآخرة‏.‏ 

وتشبيه دعاء الكافرين لغير الله بالذي يبسط كفيه إلى الماء ليبلغ فاه من أحسن الأمثلة؛ فإن ذلك تشبيه بأمر محال، فكما أن هذا محال، فالمشبه به محال، والتعليق على المحال من أبلغ ما يكون في نفي الشيء كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏إن الذين كذبوا بآياتنا واستكبروا عنها لا تفتح لهم أبواب السماء ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط‏}‏ ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*يامن تهتم بالحرف*

في المخطوطة تأتي كلمة الأرض بـ ألف لام (سورة 73:7 الأعراف)،

بينما في النص الحالي تأتي نكرة بدون ألف لام.



في المخطوطة تأتي كلمة الأرض بـ ألف لام (سورة 73:7 الأعراف)،



بينما في النص الحالي تأتي نكرة بدون ألف لام.


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

يامن تهتم بالحرف


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

صفحة 369 من المخطوطة

النص في المخطوطة يقول "هذا ناقة الله" 

النص الحالي هذه ناقة الله (الأعراف 73:7)



النص في المخطوطة يقول "هذا ناقة الله" 





النص الحالي هذه ناقة الله (الأعراف 73:7)


----------



## حور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

{ اعبدوا الله مالكم من إله غيره، قد جاءتكم بينه من ربكم، هذه ناقة الله لكم آية، فذروها تأكل في أرض الله، ولا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب أليم * واذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء من بعد عاد وبوأكم في الأرض تتخذون من سهولها قصوراً وتنحتون الجبال بيوتا فاذكروا آلاء اله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين } (سورة الأعراف:73ـ74)  

ثبوت صحة ما في أيدينا من نسخ القرآن الكريم 
لم يثبت عندنا بدليل أو بدليلين .. بل ثبت بأدلة كثيرة متوافرة لا يقع عليها عاقل منصف إلا 
ويقطع أنه هو كما أنزله الله على قلب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

و تعاقبت الأجيال جيلا بعد جيل تتلو كتاب الله وتتدارسه بينهم .. 
فيحفظونه ويكتبونه .. لا يغيب عنهم حرف ، ولا يستطيع أحد تغيير حركة حرف منه .. ولم تكن الكتابة إلا وسيلة من وسائل حفظه وإلا فإن الأصل

 أن القرآن في صدورهم .

لم يُنقل القرآن لنا وحده حتى يمكن تطرق التحريف المدَّعى إليه  بل

نقل تفسير آياته .. ومعاني كلماته .  وأسباب نزوله .  وإعراب كلماته .  وشرح أحكامه  

 فأنَّى لمثل هذه الرعاية لهذا الكتاب أن تتطرق إليه أيدي آثمة تحرِّف فيه حرفاً ..  أو تزيد كلمة . أو تسقط آية ؟

ولو جئت إلى آية من كتاب الله تعالى فذهبت إلى أمريكا

 أو 

آسيا 

أو 

أدغال أفريقيا

 أو جئت إلى صحراء العرب  

أو إلى أي مكان يوجد فيه مسلمون لوجدت هذه الآية نفسها في صدورهم جميعاً أو في كتبهم لم يتغير منها حرف .

فما قيمة نسخة مجهولة وضعت هنا  يمكن أن يحرِّف فيها أحد العابثين في هذا العصر آية أو كلمة ؟

وهل يقوم مثل هذا الكلام في سوق البحث والنظر ؟ وخاصة أن القوم يدَّعون البحث والإنصاف والعدل في القول .؟

فمثلاُ فريد تتوقع ماذا يكون رد  لو جئنا بكتاب من كتب هؤلاء الموثوقة لمؤلِّفين معروفين ..

 ولهذا الكتاب نسخ كثيرة في العالم .

كلها على نسقٍ واحدٍ  ..  ثم ادَّعى مدَّعٍ وجود نسخة من هذا الكتاب في بلدٍ ما وفيها زيادات وتحريفات عما في نسخهم ..  فهل يعتدون بها ؟

. جوابهم هو جوابنا .

النسخ المخطوطة عند المسلمين لا تثبت بهذا الشكل الساذج .
 فعندنا خبراء يعرفون تاريخ الخط ..
 وعندنا قواعد يضبط فيها إثبات صحة هذه المخطوطة كوجود السماعات والقراءات عليها ..
 واسم وتوقيع من سمعها وقرأها .

ولا نظن أن هذا قد وجد في هذه النسخة المزعومة أو من غيرها .

 ويسرني مره أخرى  أن اختم ردي بهذه القصة الحقيقية والتي حدثت في بغداد في العصر العباسي .

 حيث أراد يهودي أن يعرف صدق الكتب المنسوبة لله من أهلها وهي التوراة عند اليهود ، والإنجيل عند النصارى ، والقرآن عند المسلمين .

فراح إلى التوراة فزاد فيها ونقص أشياء غير ظاهرة جداً ..
ثم دفعه إلى ورَّاقٍ – كاتب – منهم وطلب نسخ هذه النسخة .
قال : فما هو إلا زمن يسير حتى صارت نسختى في معابد اليهود وبين كبار علمائهم .

ثم راح إلى الإنجيل فزاد فيه ونقص كما فعل في التوراة ، ودفعه إلى ورَّاقهم وطلب نسخه فنسخه ..
 قال : فما هو إلا زمن يسير حتى صار يقرأ في كنائسهم وتتناوله أيدي علمائهم .

ثم راح إلى القرآن فزاد فيه ونقص كما فعل في التوراة والإنجيل ، ودفعه إلى ورَّاق المسلمين لينسخه له .

فلما رجع إليه لاستلام نسخته ألقاه في وجهه وأعلمه أن هذا ليس قرآن المسلمين !

فعلم هذا الرجل من هذه التجربة أن القرآن هو كتاب الله بحق وأن ماعداه لا يعدو أن يكون من صنع البشر .

وإذا كان ورَّاق المسلمين قد علم تحريف هذه النسخة فهل يمكن أن تمشي هذه على علماء المسلمين ؟

وإذا أراد السائل فريد تحويل هذه التجربة القديمة إلى واقع حالي 
فما عليه إلا أن يفعل فعل ذلك اليهودي الذي أسلم ويزيد وينقص ولير نتيجة تجربته .

ولن نقول له اعرض نسختك من القرآن على ورَّاق .. لا

 بل سنقول اعرضها على صبيان وأطفال المسلمين ليكشفوا لك خطأ نسختك !

وقد طبعت بعض الدول الإسلامية مصاحف فيها أخطاء كان مكتشفها من الأطفال الصغار قبل الكبار .

الحمدالله الذي هدانا للإسلام​  ​


----------



## استفانوس (11 أكتوبر 2005)

كلام جميل ولكن 
لماذا احرق عثمان  المصاحف
ولماذا الناسخ والمنسوخ
ان كان كلام الله في صدور الناس
ام هو في كتاب مكنون
ارجع واقول ان لم تسمح لي الادارة بفتح الموضوع ولم ترد على طلبك 
فارجو منك اغلاق المواضيع كلها
اما ان نقول الحقيقة في هذا المنتدى الطيب
او نلتفت اى الاذان اكثر دقة
والرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## حور (13 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> ولكن
> لماذا احرق عثمان  المصاحف



سؤال ممتاز

أولا :  قد تكفل الله تعالى بحفظ هذا القرآن بنفسه فقال : ( إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ ) الحجر/9 .

قال ابن جرير الطبري في تفسيره (14/8) : 

يقول تعالى ذكره إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وهو القرآن وإنا له لحافظون قال وإنا للقرآن لحافظون من أن يزاد فيه باطل ما ليس منه أو ينقص منه ما هو منه من أحكامه وحدوده وفرائضه اهـ 

وقال السعدي في تفسيره (ص : 696) : 

إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر أي : القرآن الذي فيه ذكرى لكل شيء من المسائل والدلائل الواضحة ، وفيه يتذكر من أراد التذكر . 

وإنا له لحافظون أي : في حال إنزاله وبعد إنزاله ، ففي حال إنزاله حافظون له من استراق كل شيطان رجيم، وبعد إنزاله أودعه الله في قلب رسوله، واستودعه في قلوب أمته ، وحفظ الله ألفاظه من التغيير فيها والزيادة والنقص ، ومعانيه من التبديل، فلا يحرف مُحَرِّف معنىً من معانيه إلا وقيض الله له من يبين الحق المبين، وهذا من أعظم آيات الله ونعمه على عباده المؤمنين، ومن حفظه أن الله يحفظ أهله من أعدائهم، ولا يسلط عليهم عدوا يجتاحهم اهـ 

أنزل القرآن على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مفرقاً ، على مدى ثلاث وعشرين سنة ، قال الله تعالى : ( وَقُرْآنًا فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنزِيلا ) الإسراء/106 .  

قال السعدي رحمه الله : 

أي : وأنزلنا هذا القرآن مفرقًا، فارقًا بين الهدى والضلال، والحق والباطل . 

( لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ )  أي : على مهل ، ليتدبروه ويتفكروا في معانيه، ويستخرجوا علومه . 

( وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنْزِيلا )  أي : شيئًا فشيئًا ، مفرقًا في ثلاث وعشرين سنة اهـ 

تفسير السعدي (ص : 760) . 

ثانيا :  

كانت الكتابة قليلة في العرب ، وقد وصفهم الله بذلك في قوله : ( هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولاً منهم )  الجمعة / 2 ، فكانوا يحفظون القرآن في صدورهم ، وقليل منهم كان يكتب بعض آيات أو سور على الجلود والحجارة الرقاق ونحو ذلك . 

ثالثا :  

نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أول الأمر عن كتابة شيءٍ سوى القرآن ونهاهم عن كتابة كلامه مؤقتا حتى تتوافر همم الصحابة على حفظ القرآن وكتابته ولا يختلط كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكلام الله تعالى فيبقى القرآن محفوظاً من الزيادة فيه أو النقص . 

رابعا :  

وكَّل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جماعة من الصحابة الأمناء الفقهاء حتى يكتبوا الوحي ، وهم ما عرفوا في تراجمهم بكتاب الوحي كالخلفاء الأربعة وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان وزيد بن ثابت وغيرهم رضي الله عنهم أجمعين . 

خامساً :  

أنزل القرآن على سبعة أحرف كما صح ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه . رواه البخاري ( 2287 ) ، ومسلم ( 818 ) وهي لغات العرب المشهود لها بالفصاحة . 

سادساً :  

بقي القرآن محفوظاً في صدور الحفاظ من الصحابة وعلى الجلود وغيرها إلى زمان الخليفة أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ، وفي حروب الردة قتل كثير من حفاظ القرآن من الصحابة فخشي أبو بكر- رضي الله عنه - أن يذهب القرآن ويضيع في صدور الصحابة ، فاستشار كبار الصحابة لجمع القرآن كاملا في كتابٍ واحدٍ حتى يبقى محفوظاً من الضياع ، وأوكل المهمة إلى جبل الحفظ زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه فأخرج البخاري في " صحيحه " ( 4986 ) عن زَيْدَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : أَرْسَلَ إِلَيَّ أَبُو بَكْرٍ مَقْتَلَ أَهْلِ الْيَمَامَةِ فَإِذَا عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ عِنْدَهُ ، قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : إِنَّ عُمَرَ أَتَانِي ، فَقَالَ : إِنَّ الْقَتْلَ قَدْ اسْتَحَرَّ [أي : كثر] يَوْمَ الْيَمَامَةِ بِقُرَّاءِ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَإِنِّي أَخْشَى أَنْ يَسْتَحِرَّ الْقَتْلُ بِالْقُرَّاءِ بِالْمَوَاطِنِ فَيَذْهَبَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَإِنِّي أَرَى أَنْ تَأْمُرَ بِجَمْعِ الْقُرْآنِ . قُلْتُ : لِعُمَرَ كَيْفَ تَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا لَمْ يَفْعَلْهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؟ قَالَ عُمَرُ : هَذَا وَاللَّهِ خَيْرٌ ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ عُمَرُ يُرَاجِعُنِي حَتَّى شَرَحَ اللَّهُ صَدْرِي لِذَلِكَ ، وَرَأَيْتُ فِي ذَلِكَ الَّذِي رَأَى عُمَرُ . قَالَ زَيْدٌ : قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ : إِنَّكَ رَجُلٌ شَابٌّ عَاقِلٌ لا نَتَّهِمُكَ ، وَقَدْ كُنْتَ تَكْتُبُ الْوَحْيَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَتَتَبَّعْ الْقُرْآنَ فَاجْمَعْهُ . قال زيد : فَوَاللَّهِ لَوْ كَلَّفُونِي نَقْلَ جَبَلٍ مِنْ الْجِبَالِ مَا كَانَ أَثْقَلَ عَلَيَّ مِمَّا أَمَرَنِي بِهِ مِنْ جَمْعِ الْقُرْآنِ . قُلْتُ : كَيْفَ تَفْعَلُونَ شَيْئًا لَمْ يَفْعَلْهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ قَالَ : هُوَ وَاللَّهِ خَيْرٌ . فَلَمْ يَزَلْ أَبُو بَكْرٍ يُرَاجِعُنِي حَتَّى شَرَحَ اللَّهُ صَدْرِي لِلَّذِي شَرَحَ لَهُ صَدْرَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا . فَتَتَبَّعْتُ الْقُرْآنَ أَجْمَعُهُ مِنْ الْعُسُبِ وَاللِّخَافِ وَصُدُورِ الرِّجَالِ ، حَتَّى وَجَدْتُ آخِرَ سُورَةِ التَّوْبَةِ مَعَ أَبِي خُزَيْمَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ لَمْ أَجِدْهَا مَعَ أَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ ( لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ ...) حَتَّى خَاتِمَةِ بَرَاءَةَ فَكَانَتْ الصُّحُفُ عِنْدَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ حَتَّى تَوَفَّاهُ اللَّهُ ، ثُمَّ عِنْدَ عُمَرَ حَيَاتَهُ ، ثُمَّ عِنْدَ حَفْصَةَ بِنْتِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . 

العُسُب : جريد النخل ، كانوا يكشطون الخوص ويكتبون في الطرف العريض . 

واللخاف : الحجارة الرقاق .  

وكان الصحابي زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه يحفظ القرآن ولكن اتخذ منهجا في التثبت فكان لا يقبل أن يكتب آية إلا أن يُشهد على ذلك اثنين من الصحابة أنهما سمعاها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

واستمر هذا المصحف بيد الخلفاء إلى زمن الخليفة الراشد عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ، وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم قد تفرقوا في البلاد وكانوا يقرؤون القرآن على حسب ما سمعوه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأحرف السبعة ، فكان تلاميذهم يقرأ كل واحد منهم على حسب ما أقرأه شيخه . 

وكان التلميذ إذا سمع قارئاً يقرأ بخلاف قراءته أنكر عليه وخطأه وهكذا حتى خشي بعض الصحابة أن تحدث فتنة بين التابعين ومن بعدهم فرأى أن يجمع الناس على حرف واحد وهو لغة قريش التي نزل القرآن عليها أولاً لرفع الخلاف وحسم الأمر فاستشار عثمان رضي الله عنه فوافق على هذا الرأي . 

فروى البخاري في "صحيحه" (4988) عن أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ أَنَّ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنَ الْيَمَانِ قَدِمَ عَلَى عُثْمَانَ وَكَانَ يُغَازِي أَهْلَ الشَّأْمِ فِي فَتْحِ إِرْمِينِيَةَ وَأَذْرَبِيجَانَ مَعَ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ فَأَفْزَعَ حُذَيْفَةَ اخْتِلَافُهُمْ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ فَقَالَ حُذَيْفَةُ لِعُثْمَانَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَدْرِكْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْتَلِفُوا فِي الْكِتَابِ اخْتِلافَ الْيَهُودِ وَالنَّصَارَى فَأَرْسَلَ عُثْمَانُ إِلَى حَفْصَةَ أَنْ أَرْسِلِي إِلَيْنَا بِالصُّحُفِ نَنْسَخُهَا فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ ثُمَّ نَرُدُّهَا إِلَيْكِ فَأَرْسَلَتْ بِهَا حَفْصَةُ إِلَى عُثْمَانَ فَأَمَرَ زَيْدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ وَعَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ وَسَعِيدَ بْنَ الْعَاصِ وَعَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ فَنَسَخُوهَا فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ وَقَالَ عُثْمَانُ لِلرَّهْطِ الْقُرَشِيِّينَ الثَّلاثَةِ إِذَا اخْتَلَفْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَزَيْدُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ فَاكْتُبُوهُ بِلِسَانِ قُرَيْشٍ فَإِنَّمَا نَزَلَ بِلِسَانِهِمْ فَفَعَلُوا حَتَّى إِذَا نَسَخُوا الصُّحُفَ فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ رَدَّ عُثْمَانُ الصُّحُفَ إِلَى حَفْصَةَ وَأَرْسَلَ إِلَى كُلِّ أُفُقٍ بِمُصْحَفٍ مِمَّا نَسَخُوا وَأَمَرَ بِمَا سِوَاهُ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ فِي كُلِّ صَحِيفَةٍ أَوْ مُصْحَفٍ أَنْ يُحْرَقَ قَالَ ابْنُ شِهَابٍ وَأَخْبَرَنِي خَارِجَةُ بْنُ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ سَمِعَ زَيْدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ قَالَ فَقَدْتُ آيَةً مِنْ الْأَحْزَابِ حِينَ نَسَخْنَا الْمُصْحَفَ قَدْ كُنْتُ أَسْمَعُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقْرَأُ بِهَا فَالْتَمَسْنَاهَا فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مَعَ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ مِنْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْحَقْنَاهَا فِي سُورَتِهَا فِي الْمُصْحَفِ .  

وبذلك انقطع الخلاف واتفقت الكلمة وبقي القرآن متواترا ومحفوظا في صدور الرجال إلى يوم القيامة وكان هذا من حفظ الله تعالى لكتابه مصداقاً لقوله تعالى : ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون ) الحجر / 9 . ​


----------



## استفانوس (13 أكتوبر 2005)

الذكر يقال 
للتوراة
والانجيل 
والقران
فتش في التفاسير 
وارجو منك بان تنشر كل ما تعلق بكلمة الذكر
ولنا لقاء ياصديقي


----------



## حور (14 أكتوبر 2005)

في الأعلى موجوده

ووضحنا لك بدلائل وحقائق وبعقل ومنطق .. 

 ذكرتها لك في الأعلى بوضوح وبينه . 

(( ماعليك إلا القراءه . ))​


----------



## استفانوس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

حور قال:
			
		

> في الأعلى موجوده
> 
> ووضحنا لك بدلائل وحقائق وبعقل ومنطق ..
> 
> ...


يرجى الرد تفصيليا مع المرجعية 
وارجو ان يكون الرد (اضافة رد)


----------



## حور (15 أكتوبر 2005)

بالخطوات :

1.  إضافة رد

2.  كتبنا الحقائق 

3.  الاقتباسات بالألوان 

4. الخط بالحجم الكبير

5. اقرأ 

6. رد سطراً بسطر في نفس الموضوع 

- - - - - -

{ اعبدوا الله مالكم من إله غيره، قد جاءتكم بينه من ربكم، هذه ناقة الله لكم آية، فذروها تأكل في أرض الله، ولا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب أليم * واذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء من بعد عاد وبوأكم في الأرض تتخذون من سهولها قصوراً وتنحتون الجبال بيوتا فاذكروا آلاء اله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين } (سورة الأعراف:73ـ74)  

ثبوت صحة ما في أيدينا من نسخ القرآن الكريم 
لم يثبت عندنا بدليل أو بدليلين .. بل ثبت بأدلة كثيرة متوافرة لا يقع عليها عاقل منصف إلا 
ويقطع أنه هو كما أنزله الله على قلب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

و تعاقبت الأجيال جيلا بعد جيل تتلو كتاب الله وتتدارسه بينهم .. 
فيحفظونه ويكتبونه .. لا يغيب عنهم حرف ، ولا يستطيع أحد تغيير حركة حرف منه .. ولم تكن الكتابة إلا وسيلة من وسائل حفظه وإلا فإن الأصل

 أن القرآن في صدورهم .

لم يُنقل القرآن لنا وحده حتى يمكن تطرق التحريف المدَّعى إليه  بل

نقل تفسير آياته .. ومعاني كلماته .  وأسباب نزوله .  وإعراب كلماته .  وشرح أحكامه  

 فأنَّى لمثل هذه الرعاية لهذا الكتاب أن تتطرق إليه أيدي آثمة تحرِّف فيه حرفاً ..  أو تزيد كلمة . أو تسقط آية ؟

ولو جئت إلى آية من كتاب الله تعالى فذهبت إلى أمريكا

 أو 

آسيا 

أو 

أدغال أفريقيا

 أو جئت إلى صحراء العرب  

أو إلى أي مكان يوجد فيه مسلمون لوجدت هذه الآية نفسها في صدورهم جميعاً أو في كتبهم لم يتغير منها حرف .

فما قيمة نسخة مجهولة وضعت هنا  يمكن أن يحرِّف فيها أحد العابثين في هذا العصر آية أو كلمة ؟

وهل يقوم مثل هذا الكلام في سوق البحث والنظر ؟ وخاصة أن القوم يدَّعون البحث والإنصاف والعدل في القول .؟

فمثلاُ فريد تتوقع ماذا يكون رد  لو جئنا بكتاب من كتب هؤلاء الموثوقة لمؤلِّفين معروفين ..

 ولهذا الكتاب نسخ كثيرة في العالم .

كلها على نسقٍ واحدٍ  ..  ثم ادَّعى مدَّعٍ وجود نسخة من هذا الكتاب في بلدٍ ما وفيها زيادات وتحريفات عما في نسخهم ..  فهل يعتدون بها ؟

. جوابهم هو جوابنا .

النسخ المخطوطة عند المسلمين لا تثبت بهذا الشكل الساذج .
 فعندنا خبراء يعرفون تاريخ الخط ..
 وعندنا قواعد يضبط فيها إثبات صحة هذه المخطوطة كوجود السماعات والقراءات عليها ..
 واسم وتوقيع من سمعها وقرأها .

ولا نظن أن هذا قد وجد في هذه النسخة المزعومة أو من غيرها .

 ويسرني مره أخرى  أن اختم ردي بهذه القصة الحقيقية والتي حدثت في بغداد في العصر العباسي .

 حيث أراد يهودي أن يعرف صدق الكتب المنسوبة لله من أهلها وهي التوراة عند اليهود ، والإنجيل عند النصارى ، والقرآن عند المسلمين .

فراح إلى التوراة فزاد فيها ونقص أشياء غير ظاهرة جداً ..
ثم دفعه إلى ورَّاقٍ – كاتب – منهم وطلب نسخ هذه النسخة .
قال : فما هو إلا زمن يسير حتى صارت نسختى في معابد اليهود وبين كبار علمائهم .

ثم راح إلى الإنجيل فزاد فيه ونقص كما فعل في التوراة ، ودفعه إلى ورَّاقهم وطلب نسخه فنسخه ..
 قال : فما هو إلا زمن يسير حتى صار يقرأ في كنائسهم وتتناوله أيدي علمائهم .

ثم راح إلى القرآن فزاد فيه ونقص كما فعل في التوراة والإنجيل ، ودفعه إلى ورَّاق المسلمين لينسخه له .

فلما رجع إليه لاستلام نسخته ألقاه في وجهه وأعلمه أن هذا ليس قرآن المسلمين !

فعلم هذا الرجل من هذه التجربة أن القرآن هو كتاب الله بحق وأن ماعداه لا يعدو أن يكون من صنع البشر .

وإذا كان ورَّاق المسلمين قد علم تحريف هذه النسخة فهل يمكن أن تمشي هذه على علماء المسلمين ؟

وإذا أراد السائل فريد تحويل هذه التجربة القديمة إلى واقع حالي 
فما عليه إلا أن يفعل فعل ذلك اليهودي الذي أسلم ويزيد وينقص ولير نتيجة تجربته .

ولن نقول له اعرض نسختك من القرآن على ورَّاق .. لا

 بل سنقول اعرضها على صبيان وأطفال المسلمين ليكشفوا لك خطأ نسختك !

وقد طبعت بعض الدول الإسلامية مصاحف فيها أخطاء كان مكتشفها من الأطفال الصغار قبل الكبار .

الحمدالله الذي هدانا للإسلام


أضف رد   
​  ​


----------



## استفانوس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

لقد اخترت لك ماانت مغمض عيناك له
اقرأ هداك الله يااخي
هذا المقال مبني على كتاب أسلامي أسمه معجم القراءات القرآنية. كتب هذا الكتاب علماء مسلمون ونشرته جامعة الكويت في 6 أجزاء. الطبعة الأولى 1982 

المؤلفون:

د. عبد العال سالم مكرم

د. أحمد مختار عمر

الناشر: ذات السلاسل – الكويت


عدد كبير من المصاحف كتبت حتى وقت عثمان بن عفان الذي أمر بأحراق كل المصاحف المخالفة لمصحفه الرسمي. مثل:

مصحف علي بن أبي طالب

مصحف أبن مسعود

مصحف أبي بن كعب

لا يعني تنوع هذه المصاحف بأن كتبته هم الذين كتبوا القرآن ولكن هذا يعني كيف يجب أن يقرأ القرآن.


طرق قرأة القرآن:

1.     سبع طرق تسمى بالسبع المثاني  بناء على سورة الحجر 15 الآية 87 {ولقد أتيناك سبع من المثاني والقرآن العظيم}

2.     ثلاثة طرق أخرى تسمى بالمكتملة.

3.     أربع أخر تسمى بالشاذة.


قراء الطرق السبع وأتباعهم:

1.     نافع: قالون، ورش.

2.     أبن كثير: البيزي، قنبل

3.     أبو عمرو: الدوري، السوسي

4.     أبن عمر: أبن أبان، أبن ثكوان

5.     عاصم: أبو بكر، حفص

6.     الكسائي: الليث، الدوري

7.     حمزة : البزاز، أبو عيسى الصيرفي


قراء الطرق الثلاث وأتباعهم:

1.     أبو جعفر: أبن وردان، أبن جماز

2.     يعقوب: رويس، روح

3.     خليف: المروزي، أدريس


قراء الطرق الأربعة وأتباعهم:

1.     أبن محسن: البيزي، أبن شنبوز

2.     اليزيدي: سليمان بن الحكم، أحمد بن فرح

3.     الحسن البصري: أبو نعيم البلخي، الدوري

4.     الأعمش: أمتودي، الشنبيزي الشتاوي


تختلف القرآت فيما بينها في ما يلي:

1.     الأملاء.

2.     الحركات.

3.     الأعراب.

4.     الأستبدال بكلمات مشابهة.

5.     تغيير مواضع الكلمات.

6.     أضافة او حذف كلمة.


المصحف الذي نستعمله الأن هو مصحف أبي بن كعب.


أمثلة:

المثال الأول: سورة مريم 19 الآية 19

قرأة حفص

{قال أنما أنا رسول ربك إليك لأهب لك غلاماً زكياً}

واضح منها بأن جبريل (رسول ربك) سيهب مريم غلاماً زكياً.

قرأة نافع، أبو عمرو، قالون، ورش

{قال أنما أنا رسول ربك إليك ليهب لك غلاماً زكياً}

الأختلاف هنا يرينا بأن الهبة ليست من جبريل بل من الله.

البحر المحيط، الكشاف

{قال أنما أنا رسول ربك إليك أمرني أن أهب  لك غلاماً زكياً}

في هذه القرأة جبريل يوضح بأن الله أمره بأن يهب مريم غلام.


المثال الثاني: سورة مريم 19 الآية 25

قرأة حفص

{وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة تُساقط  عليك رطباً جنيا}

قرأة حمزة، الأعمش

{وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة تَسَاقط عليك رطباً جنيا}

قرأة عاصم، الكسائي، الأعمش

{وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة يسّاقط  عليك رطباً جنيا}

قرأة أبو ناهيك، أبو حي

{وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة تسقط  عليك رطباً جنيا}

كتاب الأعراب للنحاس

{وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة نٌساقِط عليك رطباً جنيا}

قرأة مسروق

{وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة يُساقِط  عليك رطباً جنيا}

قرأة أبو حي

{وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة تَسقُط  عليك رطباً جنيا}

قرأة أبو حي

{وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة يَسقُط  عليك رطباً جنيا}

قرأة أبو حي

{وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة تتساقط  عليك رطباً جنيا}

قرأة أبو الأسمال

{وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة يُسقط  عليك رطباً جنيا}


المثال الثالث: سورة مريم 19 الآية 26

قرأة حفص

{فكلي وأشربي وقري عينا فما ترين من البشر أحد فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صوماً  فلن أكلم اليوم أنسياً}

قرأة زيد بن علي

{فكلي وأشربي وقري عينا فما ترين من البشر أحد فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صياماً فلن أكلم اليوم أنسياً}

قرأة عبد الله بن مسعود، أنس بن مالك

{فكلي وأشربي وقري عينا فما ترين من البشر أحد فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صمتاً  فلن أكلم اليوم أنسياً}

قرأة أبي بن كعب، أنس بن مالك

{فكلي وأشربي وقري عينا فما ترين من البشر أحد فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صوماً  صمتاً فلن أكلم اليوم أنسياً}

قرأة أنس بن مالك

{فكلي وأشربي وقري عينا فما ترين من البشر أحد فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صوماً  وصمتاً فلن أكلم اليوم أنسياً}
هذا جزء بسيط جدا عن ماادعيت به انهم لم ينسو حرف
وهذا ليس من عند المسيحين بل من الاسلام
انظر يرعاك الله


----------



## selvia (15 أكتوبر 2005)

اهلا حور

في حاجات كتيره فهمتها بس عايزه اسأل تلات اسئله جربت ارسل للموقع بس عايزه كمان اسألك ازا ممكن ترد عالايميلاوالرساله وشكرا


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

selvia قال:
			
		

> اهلا حور
> 
> في حاجات كتيره فهمتها بس عايزه اسأل تلات اسئله جربت ارسل للموقع بس عايزه كمان اسألك ازا ممكن ترد عالايميلاوالرساله وشكرا


نحن بأمرك اسأل


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

جميل جدا 

ربنا يقويك 

اذكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## kingmoon (23 فبراير 2007)

*انت جهبز*

حقا برافو عليك
بس انا اسال ؟؟؟؟؟
تقول عندى 49 منتدى انت مشرف عليهم منهم 20 من افضل 100 موقع .. يعنى دول بتاعتك صح ؟؟
بس بتقول وانشاء الله ده يبقى ال 50 يعنى حتكوش على ده بردو ويبقى بتاعتك وله ايه ؟؟
وكمان بتقول عندى 15 منتدى يعنى دول فوق ال 49  على كده يبقى عندك يا سيدى 64 منتدى صح ؟؟
بس السؤال المهم واللى محيرنى ؟؟
يعنى عندك كل ده .. ويكون معاك دبلوم كومبيوتر بس .. انت على الاقل لازم يكون عندك جامعه !!
قولت ايه ؟؟؟؟ مش عندى حق ......................................................... و عجبى!!!


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 فبراير 2007)

*ما تخش عقلي!

المشرف العام فقط عنده مشاركة واحدة !!

غريبة*


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (24 فبراير 2007)

يا من تدعي تحريف القرآن أخبرني 

ما تقول في الأسفار القانونية الثانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

التي حذفها البروتستانت ؟؟؟ وأثبتها الأرذوكس والكاثوليك ؟؟؟؟



وكيف قال مارتن لوثر المسيحي :::::

( (إننى أقول بدون إفتخار أنة منذ ألف سنة *لم ينظف* الكتاب أحسن تنظيف ولم يفسر أحسن تفسير ولم يدرك أحسن إدراك أكثر مما نظفتة وفسرتة وأدركتة)


كيف تجرأ مارتن لوثر على الكتاب المقدس ووصفه أنه منظف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


هل كان ..... قبل تنظيفه  ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> *ما تخش عقلي!*
> 
> *المشرف العام فقط عنده مشاركة واحدة !!*
> 
> *غريبة*


 

*المشرف العام, دا اسم لعضو مسجل فقط و ليس لها علاقة بالكادر الاداري*

*المهم الموضوع قديم و يغلق*


----------

